# Help Me



## adeelejaz (Oct 4, 2017)

i have pair of red jewel but the male catch the female for mating but female show no interest give information about that


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi as long aas she will show no interest the male will harass her to spawn;;;let the time do;;; put some more hideouts for the femal so she can avoid being too much bitten


----------

